# Mechanical Water Temp Sensor- John Deere 1050



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

I want to mount a Sunpro Water Temperature Sensor on a JD 1050 Tractor. I only see one mounting position and the electrical sensor is mounted there. I think I will have to drill one which is not problem, but Where?????. Any Suggestions??


----------



## Panelman55 (Feb 10, 2011)

Why not tee off the og sensor hole and not drill a hole. Thats what I was going to do on my 150


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

The sensor has to extend into the water stream to work properly. So teeing into the OEM water temp sensor won't work. You can tee the oil pressure sensor though.


----------



## Panelman55 (Feb 10, 2011)

How about machining a riser plate to go under the thermostat housing, with a port for the thermostat probe.

Panelman55


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

I put it in the Auxillary Heater plug, P55....It is right under the thermostat. I think it will work well there.....if not, then I will consider fabricating and welding on the riser plate you are talking about. That is a good idea, but it was easier for me to drill and tap the middle of the plug. Thanks for helping me with it...those were some wonderful Ideas.....Did you see the post about my Hydraulic Problems??? Ponder on that one for me a bit!! Thanks again!!!


----------

